# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  ثوب الفرح

## فادي القطيف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد واله الاطهار 


بنزل اليكم قصيده الى الشاعر محسن ابو شاهين لان بعض الشباب وللاسف من غير دكر اسماء ياخدون من ديوانه بعض القصائد وينسبوها بأسمائهم من ديوان مجبور اودعها وحاليا موجود في السواق بعنوان مجبور اودعها في جميع المكتبات 


القصيده بعنوان ثوب الفرح وهي تحكي قصة عروس هجرها زوجها في لية زواجها 


ثوب الفرح 


ليه راجع تعتـــــــــدر                انزع ثوب الفــــــرح
ماله داعي هالرجوع                 بعدما قلبي انجرح
*************
بيدي طفيت شمعي              وبيدي مسحت دمعــي
والفرح الي تركتــــه               صار موتي وهذا وضعي
**************
راجع تقول ضيعتني               وين الدموع يوم سبتني
وسط المعازيم حايره             ومشيت وماعلمتـــــني
**************
انك نويت عني الرحيل           وانا العروس الجالســه
وسط الورودوليلي الطويل       نزلت دموعي اليائسـه
**************
وبكت علي امي كثير           وصار الفرح نوره ضريــر
واختي تصبرني ودموعها       شي رأيته هو الاخيــر
**************
ليه راجع تعتــــــــدر             انزع ثوب الفــــــرح
ماه داعب هالرجوع              بعدما قلبي انجرح
**************


تحياتي لكم

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمووو على ـآ الطرح الروعهـ ..* 

*ماننح ـرم جديدكـ ..* 

*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عآفيهـ ..* 

*تح ـيآتو ..* 

*كبريآآء*

----------


## فادي القطيف

الف شكر كبرياء على الحضور المميز والله لا يحرمنا منك يارب 

تقبلي  تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم* 

*ربي يعطيـــــــــك العافيهـ ع الطرح الروعهـ*

*ماانحرم جديدك*

*سلامي*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## فادي القطيف

الف شكر كروزه على الطلاله الجميله  والله لا يحرمنا منك 


تقبلي تحياتي 

فادي

----------


## فادي القطيف

_الله لا يحرمنا من جميع الموجودين  وان شاء الله  نجيب اليكم شي جديد يعجبكم_

_اخوكم فادي_

----------


## أموله

مره عجبني تستآهل تقييم ..

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كلمات روعة واحساس مرهف يسلموا ها الايادي يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتوووا غروبة

----------

